# 12v coolers/solar panel



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

my wife is a diabetic and uses insulin. i have been thinking about getting a cooler that i can operate off the cigerate lighter in the car. now in a longterm situation this may become inpratical so my thought is that i use one of those small panels that are used to keep a battery topped up to charge the power unit during the day and rely on the insluation in the cooler itself to keep the temp down at night so as to maintain the insulin in safe condition and maybe to keep some drinks cool as well. does anyone have experience with these units or this kind of setup? is this a good idea or just a waste of effort.


thanks 
dean


----------



## DenverGirlie (Dec 22, 2005)

http://www.fridgefreeze.com/vaccine/prod-accessories.html

This website sells these types of step ups, perhaps you could use some of their parts to make it work if you don't want to buy the entire package of items


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Interesting but pricey.
I have two Colman 12/110v coolers and they will freeze beer if you let them run too long.
So, would need to find out the amp draw then match the pannles needed w/battries.Also would need some type of temp control( t-stat) wired in.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Every one of those coolers that I've run into, thus far, will only cool down 40 degres below ambient.
So if its 90 f outside then inside the cooler will be 50 f . . .will that work for insulin or (what ever) ?

But the kicker is that those things use a constant 4 amps.
Thats day and night.

How many hours sunlight do you have . . 5 hours. .?
How ya gonna keep your battery up the rest of the day . .?

bottom line; not such a good idea.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Jim-mi, is that number (4 amps) listed on the unit somewhere?
Or did you use an amp meter.
I had thought of using this type of set up, but , your are right, the temp control doesn't really stay consistent, but guess I didn't think about it being too warm.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

DenverGirlie said:


> http://www.fridgefreeze.com/vaccine/prod-accessories.html
> 
> This website sells these types of step ups, perhaps you could use some of their parts to make it work if you don't want to buy the entire package of items


For your use this might not be a bad deal.

Simple calc, W=AV ( this is very rough, but ball park)

So, 4 amps x 12 v =48 watts x 24 hrs =1152 watts
http://www.tlgwindpower.com/conversion.htm

So, you would need to figure how many panels you would need to produce approx 1200 watts. Remember they only work during day light hrs.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

"would need some type of temp control( t-stat) wired in."

I had one a few years ago and that was the problem. Mine had a temp control, but like Jim-ie said they only cool about 40 degrees lower than the outside temp. Mine never reached the desired temp (more than a 40 degree drop), and never shut off. The battery drain on my van was just too much.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

I had the opposite problem, if it was too cold (outside) it would freeze the beer (sacrilege, I really hate it when it does that!).

So, some one had to be the "cooler watcher", but that came with some shrinkage problems, you know "well as long as I'm here and need to check the temp..........."


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Been there, also the other problem (or opportunity). The temp is not right, I better remove some of the contents.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

That 4 amps was measured.
Some might be slightly different---depending on the size of the unit.
But its still a constant currant draw.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Is this for home use or traveling?

Might do a few searches and see if you can find the thred we had on the 100 watt a day chest fridge. I think finding a used propane fridge out of a camper would be a better option.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Yup wwwolf,
It could be super insulated.
And best of all it would be running rain or shine.
At a constant predictable temp.


----------



## sulix (Jan 28, 2003)

I would think you would need a couple extra batteries to keep a good charge to run the unit......Otherwise the drain would be exceeded in case you didn't have enough solar power to recharge them to the correct level.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

so i did a little digging and came up with this

View larger image 
See More Coolers 
KoolatronÂ® 36 Quart (41 L) Travel Cooler/Warmer

$114.99

Product #37-0193-4

This 12V cooler is also a food warmer 
Operates as a chest or in an upright position 
12V fan/motor is the only moving part 
Portable - weighs only 15 lbs. 
Includes shelf, 10 ft. cord 

and
Eliminator 6.5 W Folding Solar Panel
Product #11-1856-2
The world's highest-efficiency thin-film solar panel
Sale: $79.99 

Reg: $129.99

Save 35% 

view
Eliminator Solar Panel, 15 Watt
Product #11-1882-8
Eliminator Solar power panels are an easy-to-use, guaranteed solution to an ever-growing need for alternate power sources or backup power
Sale: $99.99 

Reg: $169.99

Save 40% 

view
Eliminator Solar Panels, 1.8 Watt
Product #11-1880-2
Eliminator Solar power panels are an easy-to-use, guaranteed solution to an ever-growing need for alternate power sources or backup power
$29.99





view
12 Watt Eliminator Folding Solar Panel
Product #11-1857-0
Delivers up to 12 W, 800 mA of solar power
$199.99





view
120W Solar Panel
Product #11-1888-6
Delivers 120W of power in peak sunlight
$1,099.99





view
Eliminator Solar Panel, 30W
Product #11-1885-2
Ideal for charging battery banks in a Renewable Energy System to power tools, appliances and equipment
$349.99





view
Eliminator Solar Panel, 5.5W
Product #11-1884-4
Ideal for trickle charging any vehicle battery to ensure easy-startup
Sale: $53.99 

Reg: $89.99

Save 40% 

view
Eliminator Solar Panels, 2.2W
Product #11-1883-6
Ideal for maintaining vehicle batteries to ensure easy-startup;
$39.99





view
80W Solar Panel
Product #11-1830-2
Delivers 80W of power in sunlight - one of the highest powered solar panels on the market
$749.99





view


obvioulsy i was considering using the smaller panels not the 70 or 80watt modles.

dean


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

these items are available at Canadian Tire i dont know what stores you would use in the states.

dean


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Again check amp draw on the cooler, don't think those little ones will kep it going.




 hunter63 said:


> For your use this might not be a bad deal.
> 
> Simple calc, W=AV ( this is very rough, but ball park)
> 
> ...


----------



## PyroDon (Jul 30, 2006)

If this is for emergencies Id suggest a large CO2 bottle and dry ice maker


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Lets see . . . 800ma = .8 amp
And a typical cooler takes 4 amps. Get six of those toys.

Sorry guy, but instead of being blinded by the allmighty price tag you sorely need to learn\do some electrical math.

Now what was the price of that big pannel. . . .??
. . .$1099.99
That will do . . . .


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

It'll take a 75 to 80 watt panel to run that thing if it uses 4 amps. Most panels put out in the 18 to 20 volt range because they are built to charge a battery thru a charge controller. 18 volts * 4 amps is 72 watts. 20 volts * 4 amps is 80 watts. You can get or have made panels that work at lower voltages but they'll cost you just as much. Also the higher voltage will allow them to work more hours in the day. That is running solar direct with no battery charging capability. If you also want to charge a battery to keep it running overnight than you'll have to buy about 4 more panels to handle that.

Everyone that I know that is off grid runs a propane, sundazer, or does without frigeration. Since your wife's life *depends* on this I suggest the propane. Used ones from campers can be had for a few hunderd (I have 3 that were free) and they are dependable. Most will run for 2 to 3 weeks on a 20 lb. bottle.


----------

